# Help with a show name please !!



## karleej (May 20, 2008)

i have a strawberry roan gelding who i will be showing at the end of the summer, his name is Joey.. but i need a show name for him. . it doesn't have to include his name at all or it can.
please help.

this is a picture of him a few months ago


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I've come up with a bunch of names over the past couple of weeks - take a look at this list and let me know which ones you like and then i can come up with some more 

(previously submitted)
Acolyte 
Royally Dignified 
Spellbound 
Matchmaker Matchmaker 
Classified Information (also, That's Classified or He's Classified) 
Hawkeye 
[The] Professional 
[The] Bachelor 
Wittgenstein (pronounced 'vitgenstein') - as in the philosopher 
Movado - as in the watch 
Champagne Supernova 
Lokant 
Viva Versace (also, Versace) 
Eclectico 
Momento 
[The] Mad Hatter 
Sakkii (sook-eye) 
Close Talker 
[the] Attorney, (also [the] Prosecutor, also District Attorney) 
Pharoh Pharoh 
Trend Setter 
Unsung Anthem 
Shamalann 
With A Twist 
Whiz Kid 
Hot Tati


----------



## karleej (May 20, 2008)

i really like 
-royally dignified
-matchmaker
and
-Champagne Supernova
if you come up with anymore i would love to hear them, thanks


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

How about...

-Look At Me Go
-Can't Touch This
-Full of Pride
-Joyful Joey

If I think of more I'll tell 'ya!


----------

